# Hair Gel



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi All,

This may be a goofy question








....my daughter thinks so, but is there any product where I can put in Teddy's hair so that while I grow out his face that it does not fall over his eyes. I was thinking of a hair gel of some kind. He is looking wonderful with his hair getting longer and longer. And today in the bath, he looked great with the water holding his hair back and away and I thought maybe if there was product that could simulate the same thing. 

Or am I just being silly and should I cut his bangs.









Thanks for the anticipated help.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan,
I do not think you are being silly at all. When Sassy's hair was first growing out I used to use a little gel and hair spray.







What I would do is when her hair was dry I would put just a little human hair gel (your choice of brand) and rub it between my fingers and then rub it on the hair that I needed to stay back. Also, for a touch up I would spray hair spray into my palm and then take my fingers and rub them into the spray and then rub onto her hair that needed to stay back. Depending on the brand, with some after the product is in the hair you can then use a little water (not too much) just to dampen the hair and the water reactivates the product. Hope this helps.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Great tips-thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

If you are looking for a hair gel with long lasting hold try Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee. I used it on Toby while his hair was growing out. I only had to apply a little once a day and his hair stayed put!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I was thinking about the same thing, when Rosie doesnt have her top knot in, the hair falls into her face


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

just a tip that the dog show people use. After you have the top knot in place and you need to smooth down the stragglers. Spray some hairspray then take an old tooth brush and brushe the hairs in place. The fine brisles work much better than combs. Just a little hint to help you guys out


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 9 2005, 09:54 PM
> *If you are looking for a hair gel with long lasting hold try Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee.  I used it on Toby while his hair was growing out.  I only had to apply a little once a day and his hair stayed put!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107969*


[/QUOTE]
is this an item that can be purchased at the grocery store? I've not heard of it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 10 2005, 05:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this an item that can be purchased at the grocery store? I've not heard of it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108178
[/B][/QUOTE]
No, it can be purchased at some salons. If you can't find it, you can also try some of the Bed Head products. They have some really good gels as well.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Oct 10 2005, 05:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
No, it can be purchased at some salons. If you can't find it, you can also try some of the Bed Head products. They have some really good gels as well.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108182
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks. Ill look for it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Oct 9 2005, 10:58 PM
> *just a tip that the dog show people use. After you have the top knot in place and you need to smooth down the stragglers. Spray some hairspray then take an old tooth brush and brushe the hairs in place. The fine brisles work much better than combs. Just a little hint to help you guys out
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's a great tip!! I'm going to go do that right now on Pixie's top knot!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 11 2005, 02:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great tip!! I'm going to go do that right now on Pixie's top knot!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108556
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the great tip. I'll try that with Belle. Those stragglers drive me nuts.


----------

